# sleepers on ogf



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

So I see post that have 1200 views and 15 comments if you use the website for info ppl should really post something, anything. I was a sleeper on the site when I first found it but I try to contribute. That's my 0.02$


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the family. Make some friends and use the pm feature. Don't post specific spots unless you want a bunch of people there. Be general about spots. "I fished "x" lake" but you can share techniques lures and depths. Even then some people can figure it out. I post pictures without a background or a catch of fish in a different spot. 

I have seen this sight from the beginning and was on the old "go fish Ohio" sight from almost the beginning. You will pick up new fishing buddys and guys that you can't trust with the info you have. But most people like myself will give you or anyone more information through a PM.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I love when I post something and get butt load of views and nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, I dig-it there's definitely alot more potential spot poachers than I thought. I've learned alot on this site!!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm almost to the point of deleting my profile. I don't get any help 50% of the time. Frustrating. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not trying to be a mood killer. But I have run across guys that hate this sight but will use the info to their advantage. I ran across a guy a couple weeks ago that obviously reads but won't post and hates the ***h**** that give out info about his lakes and have people from all over the state coming to catch his fish.

Try a PM I have made more friends at the ramp or OGF get togethers that are members on here than just talking on here looking for info.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Agreed, I appreciate any input. I don't need anyone's spot, well the Erie reports are different and it seems the ppl share pretty freely there.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Before this thread gets any more confusing please explain your original post. How is 15 comments not good?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe he is saying he is amazed at the number of lurkers on the site that only 1% of people that look at a thread post. That is completely true but there are others who read a lot of the information posted with no real information on the lakes or rivers people are fishing. I read just to better understand techniques that others use and have success with and tinker it to my own body's of water. Idk if anyone else has a similar situation to me but I have access to a private lake in NE ohio. So when I have success there I feel not need to post and get bashed that I have permission or am spoiled or anything like that. Similarly I fish public on columbus area and only really have success on river. There is a lot of posts that I read that I cannot add anything if I could I would post. I know there are a ton of people that do lurk but I think a fair number just have nothing positive to say. 

Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Net said:


> Before this thread gets any more confusing please explain your original post. How is 15 comments not good?


oh no, 15 is a great #. It's the 1200 views that's confusing.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I sort of feel the oposite. Why should someone post if they have nothing to add. I uderstand it is a very strange ratio but trust me you don't everyone who checks out a thread to say what's on their mind.

It makes no difference to me. I mostly just share stuff or maybe bounce a questionable idea off the group. If you are looking for answers to where the fish are and how to catch them then good luck. Search the boards and try to pick info out of stuff people were willing to put out there. Don't get mad when people don't cater to your needs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ballast said:


> oh no, 15 is a great #. It's the 1200 views that's confusing.


Besides lurkers we do have quite a few bots & spiders on this site that can drive up the view counts too. 

I'm just say'n if those 15 comments were from trusted members then who would even bother looking at the view count? If they were 15 useless remarks then maybe the question could've been asked a different way.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

rustyfish said:


> I sort of feel the oposite. Why should someone post if they have nothing to add. I uderstand it is a very strange ratio but trust me you don't everyone who checks out a thread to say what's on their mind.
> 
> It makes no difference to me. I mostly just share stuff or maybe bounce a questionable idea off the group. If you are looking for answers to where the fish are and how to catch them then good luck. Search the boards and try to pick info out of stuff people were willing to put out there. Don't get mad when people don't cater to your needs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I completely agree with you rusty I would rather read information that is about the topic. I do not want to have to skim posts to find anything useful about the topic of the thread.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not exactly super busy tonight at work and was amazed by the amount of views so quickly, I'm a sleeper on the Erie report I've never commented or started a post but if I know I'm going to the lake I monitor the reports. But on the lakes and rivers I fish often [/Ui comment. So I guess I am a trusted member.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just like when you post a report, rexieve a pm regarding your post, give someone else info, and receive nothing back(no thanks or anything)


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

16 post 236 views I'm just saying, well my shift ends in 15 minutes thanks for hanging out.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I give info and help out whoever I can. I don't post on stuff I have no clue about or nothing great to say. Ill try n do like you guys say n pm guys. I haven't gotten great dead back on many of my questions or asking for help but there has been 3-4 guys that I've talked to. As for the lurkers I met a guy last year with an ogf hat. Asked him if he was on much and his response was no just to see what's biting where n on what. Thanks guys on the pm suggestion. I will definitely try that route. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've regularly read threads on lakes that I have no intention to fish. Heck I don't even know where some of them are. Sure, there are plenty of lurkers. But sometimes its like a newspaper; I read articles I could care less about because its there.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

maybe while at work you should be concentrating on work and not on your post/view ratio. Not the response you were looking for, but at least I didn't just view your thread and move on.








ballast said:


> I'm not exactly super busy tonight at work and was amazed by the amount of views so quickly, I'm a sleeper on the Erie report I've never commented or started a post but if I know I'm going to the lake I monitor the reports. But on the lakes and rivers I fish often [/Ui comment. So I guess I am a trusted member.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyway, "lurker or sleeper" isn't a bad name to be called! I have a lot of friends who have joined this site or "lurk"...

No need to give your "honey holes" out!!! They're just trying to learn (just like all of us). 

There are a lot of teachers on this site and a whole lot more students... I'm glad OGF is here to help us.

Have a safe year ballast.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm like everyone else when I say .... why would the number of views a thread gets concern you? Let's say you started a thread titled " Thinking of buying new reel" I go to the thread and see that you mentioned that you were looking to buy a Pflueger spinning reel, and you wanted peoples opinions on which one you should buy. I don't know a thing about Pflueger reels so I'm not going to post in that thread, but it's a view. Or ..... if I've participated in a thread and I want to follow what others are posting I'll check back from time to time. If I need to add another post I will, but if I don't it goes down as a view without a post. 

There are a lot of reasons for people only viewing threads. I wouldn't let it bother you.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry just looking

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

sometimes I look at the thread and think " man this is a stupid thread" and move on...Like now.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes there are plenty Of Lookers Here! Plus things have really changed because of it I think ? 

I have been here since the beginning and over the last few years a lot more guys seem quiet on certain things ? Just my thoughts ?

My thoughts are the more the merry ! Get involved guys ! No One Bites here.


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

always been more of a listener then a talker


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a lurker, but for me it's because I live out in WV and only fish in Ohio once every couple of years. I do fish the Ohio, but only once or twice a year. I just find it interesting to see what's going on out in different places and to put places on my list for if I ever do make it out there. You guys also have a great marketplace. I don't have much to add because I just don't know what's going on in Ohio's fisheries. Next time I'm out there, I'll make a point to post how I did. Last time I fished in Ohio was last January and I fished the Alum Creek spillway and ended up with nothing throwing grubs and jerks, but that place was so crowded even in January that I'm surprised anyone can catch anything out of there. I was there at 5 am in a snowstorm and there were two other guys wetting their lines on a 100 yard stretch of river. Normally I'm the only one dumb enough to be out in that kind of weather, but I gather that pretty much everywhere around Columbus is like that.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gills63 said:


> I've regularly read threads on lakes that I have no intention to fish. Heck I don't even know where some of them are. Sure, there are plenty of lurkers. But sometimes its like a newspaper; I read articles I could care less about because its there.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


..exactly....I like to check out threads on other lakes, in other parts of the state, no need to post..especially if I never fished that body of water...


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I can tell you from experience that most of the people i have met on this site are a class act!! I have learned so much and made some great friends on ogf!! Not to mention the good deals from the marketplace and the cash saved by teaming up with other ogfers!! In my opinion those who don't post either one don't have anything to add or you really may not want to talk to them anyway's!!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I read your post.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

This is a site on the 'information superhighway' where people go to be informed. Not always to leave a nonsensical post, but to get info. The new voice operated software will help out post numbers. There are times when I want to leave a post, but I'm too lazy to type it out.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I only discuss specifics with members on here that actually do post on here through PM only. Never would I spill my guts on the open forum. Way too many lurkers who contribute nothing waiting to jump on the lastest bite. Too many places have been ruined this way.


----------



## tunnelofD (Dec 10, 2013)

Pm's are the way to go. I have met many people on this site and gained valuable info that way. If you want to have some fun though post a big fish pic and say you caught it at the nastiest location you can think of. The lurkers will fill the place up the rest of the week.

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

tunnelofD said:


> If you want to have some fun though post a big fish pic and say you caught it at the nastiest location you can think of.


Please don't do that... False reports will only stir up the pot here... 

Fishing reports can and are being posted in ways that do not reveal specifics.

Thanks in advance for the cooperation.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

I guess i'm a hybrid, poster/lurker. I fish mainly on the Ohio River. I'll post results of outings whether good or bad. Post pics if I took any that day. I lurk in the Central Ohio section because I have family in Columbus. If I visit them and want to try a spot I feel that i'm going to at least have a chance to catch something because of something I saw in one of their threads. I too have encountered guys who thought the river was theirs. For some reason sauger where I fish is like gold. Very few will share info about areas to try and I made the "mistake" last year of posting pics of a good outing. The backlash was quick. Like others have said, eventually you find out who you can and can't trust. I now look for certain individuals whenever I'm on the banks but have had the pleasure of meeting a few OGFers since joining the site. I still get way more tips and techniques to try than I give. That is why I love this site, a vast amount of knowledge is shared from folks who want to pass it on to those who appreciate it. Thanks OGF.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I do a lot of reading without posting. I'm not really looking to learn anything anymore (but Ill make a mental note if its something interesting) or take anything from anyone's spots. I like reading about people's adventures really. Like a few posters mentioned, this site is kind of like a paper filled with stories written by people like me. Kinda just like reading about what people are seeing out there, how's the ice, whats new for the different seasons, what kind of adventure did you have out there, etc. 

This information is public and completely available to anyone so obviously you will have a lot of followers and "takers" out there that are too lazy to find fish on their own. On the other hand maybe they dont have the free time and want to cut the searching down. Im sure tons of guys are perfectly happy with "following the posts" and just want to go out and have a fun day fishing and hopefully catch something. Theres nothing wrong with that, I guess. I dont judge. Being spoonfed info is OK for some guys but I personally cant stand that. I have "blown up" a spot (learning experience) and have seen my spots get "blown up", and I cringe, but what are you gonna do. 

Well I guess there are a lot of reasons why you would get a lot of views but not everyone posts. Many different reasons.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

also, sometimes posts can be read the wrong (?) way. for example, say someone asks a question about how to work a lure, trying to open up a discussion, and someone else responds "what do you want him to do, fish it for you?". responses like that are just a thread/post killer. responses like that make people not want to post anything, or maybe something that ends up getting deleted and ruins the whole thread.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

billorp said:


> maybe while at work you should be concentrating on work and not on your post/view ratio. Not the response you were looking for, but at least I didn't just view your thread and move on.


dude, it's a simple math problem. 12 ppl in the room 5 min later 33 views. As for work I'm the man after 430 soooo.. 2nd I don't care what comments are on my post or if I get feed back at all my research goes way past this site, even though ogf is awesome.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

And yes the bashing and post killing comments are exactly why there's more lurkers on the site.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i read lots of threads without posting anything...not because im lurking....from where i am, i doubt i would be intruding on anybody's fishing holes....but i do like to read them, and i would be naive to think im the only one.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

posting so I'm not a lurker


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Lurker
i
i
i
i
i
i
i
i i i
i i i
iii
i


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree, I hate when people just look and don't comment or, even worse, when they comment but have nothing constructive to add. Aholes.

By the way, I have a nice 2352 WA Lake Erie fishing boat, a sweet Bass Cat bass boat, as well as a nice Bobcat walk behind mower for sale . Feel free to PM me.

Good thread, about time someone brought this BS to the forefront, thanks.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

If you are posting about success but not willing to share info with others - are you not just bragging... ha ha ha

Many of us on Lake Erie are willing to give out location and other specific details as the lake is rather large with enough opportunities for all.

I can see where this is not the case when speaking of a specific fishing hole in a river or small lake - but without info, i still say its just bragging.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Good thread, about time someone brought this BS to the forefront, thanks.


Its a reaccuring theme really........always been an issue. That's why you see the guys that have been around for a while say "I caught this many fish at this lake using this lure" not "I was at mogadore off the tip of the first point west of 43 using a green jig and minnow in 6 foot where someone left a propane bottle on the ice 10 feet from that hammering crappie"

Bet you the next day there will be 20 vehicles in the lot. Saw it happen last weekend.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

This is actually kind of interesting, I'm taking a class about media and how since social media has evolved and the Internet has too that everything is about convience. So here's a perfect example open up a tab look at the latest reports on here and go to that spot. Theys why there are so many views. Like look I guess I can say I'm a hybrid, I post in the SW and NW forums when I have something to report. But I like to look at it all since I enjoy reading what other people have to say! Members that I have met in person from here have been some of the nicest guys and very helpful showing the ropes in areas of fishing that I'm not familiar with!


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm a shore bound angler, no access to a boat nor know anyone with one, but I still read the River Reports on catfishing but don't comment as most reports are from boaters, does that make me a sleeper, so be it, I thought this forum was to help fellow anglers and hunters out not question their review to posts ratios.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't been a member here for very long but I was tickled silly to have found the place. I've been a member of other forums for a while and know how they work. I did some searching on here and learned about some of the touchy subjects. My dad got me started fishing when I was really young and it stuck with me every since. I take it just as serious as the next guy and I've been burned more than once sharing spots\tips that took me years to figure out so I can totally understand the frustration. I was a big smallmouth guy for the longest time but over the last few years I've begun to focus only on catfish. I'm a creek guy, no boat, no lakes. Every once in a while I'd see a post about Indian lake and try to be helpful since my family used to have a place out there. Every once in a while out of boredom I'd read a bass related topic but anything I would've added had already been posted atleast once (of course I get on late at night after work and school). I've tried to make a few threads and sound as non troll as possible but I assume people are like "mighty?!?! 40 posts?!?!? TROLLL!!!!" so I didn't get many responses. I did however get some polite PM's. These weren't dumb questions like "hey where are your spots" they were just about things I might be overlooking at certain times of the year due to spawn and such. Genuinely bored and wanted to discuss with fellow fisherman as I don't have many friends to discuss fishing with. It doesn't matter to me, I love being by the water whether I'm catching fish or not. There'll be plenty of fishless nights this summer trying new things, but all of my success thus far has only come from trial and error through my own experiences. I've got plenty of confidence in myself and have fished plenty of waters and have my own honey holes. I feel like I could fit in pretty well on here but I also think it's pretty tough for the newer guys on here. I'm not trying to offend anyone either. I used to get on here atleast once a day but that tickled feeling soon passed and now I check it out maybe a few times a week. Luckily there's plenty of other things to discuss on this hunting/fishing forum besides the outdoors. I'll just have to wait winter out and be bored to death doing it because it's too tough to trust people these days.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Happy now ballast???


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

I never use salt or milk.....

Oh wait, wrong thread....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess most people think I post to often. I do like to read a lot of threads that I just don't have anything productive to add so I don't post on those threads. but I thought this one needed an extra post, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Trying to be # 2000.....


----------



## RussianFisherman (Jan 8, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I do like to read a lot of threads that I just don't have anything productive to add so I don't post on those threads.


Exactly. I might be labeled a "Sleeper", but at least I don't fill up the forums with a bunch of useless posts. When I have something productive to add, then I'll post. I was under the assumption that it was what people did on here...


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

RussianFisherman said:


> Exactly. I might be labeled a "Sleeper", but at least I don't fill up the forums with a bunch of useless posts. When I have something productive to add, then I'll post. I was under the assumption that it was what people did on here...


X-2 I feel the same way as you do. :G


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well many just don't post because of personal attacks and criticism. Its got where posting isnt good enough even posting pics. Some one cuts on them or wants a tape measure to prove it. I find it surprising how some react to day. No sense trying to help if you get that. I still post some but lean towards private message for a lot these days.


----------



## FishinandCBs (Mar 21, 2013)

im a bit of a newbie,ive asked a few questions and replied to a few things..but,alot of times im just grabbing info b'cuz im newish and am not sure what to say yet..gimme a lil bit of time and youll be beggin me to stop posting...lol


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I haven't been around a long time here like some but I have been on other forums and I've just learned to not get to excited or upset about what others post or comment on something I've posted or if they are just here to get info, blah, blah, blah. I enjoy fishing and enjoy giving information to where and how I've done. I'm to old to worry about giving away a hot spot or a honey hole.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm Tom and I've got a posting addiction..


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ballast sums it up for me. I got tired of seeing the same people blasting people for no reason. The keyboard warriors drove me from posting and even visiting OGF.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Hi, I'm Tom and I've got a posting addiction..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

KaGee said:


>


how'd you get my personal photo?


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

viper1 said:


> Well many just don't post because of personal attacks and criticism. Its got where posting isnt good enough even posting pics. Some one cuts on them or wants a tape measure to prove it. I find it surprising how some react to day. No sense trying to help if you get that. I still post some but lean towards private message for a lot these days.


AGREED. Last year, after a few years of just trying to learn and ask basic questions I decided to start posting reports on a regular basis. I learned so much from this site and wanted to give back. I always included pics as "proof" but it still didn't take long for people to question length, etc. It turned into a huge debacle and really turned me off to posting reports. I feel a REPORT should include things like depth, colors, water temp, clarity, and presentation. Specific locations not needed. Without info it is just a bragging board.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you say "Cabin Fever"? This should go on for ever............................................


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Winternet, baby!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I started sleeping on some of the forums. Wow personal attacks must be allowed. Lol its more entertaining than a browns game. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

As the old saying goes, Shut Up and Fish! You won't have time to worry about who is looking and who is posting, get a life.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Hi, I'm Tom and I've got a posting addiction..


hi tom im Sherman and would love to meet you in person. love your posts!
sherman


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm ohiojmj and I'm a OGF junkie. I read 1000's of posts. It's cheaper than news papers, better stories and funnies, less to haul on trash day, and I don't have to read about political stupidity! I post when I can help or feel the need to comment. It's winter, and OGF is better than beating my jig rod on the wall of the living room to annoy my wife until the lake gets thawed.

Posts on dating services might get more responses, but you laso have to be more selective or you'll catch a virus.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Some people are just... "lurking for love in all the wrong places".


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, what can I say. Been on here a few months myself and met many a great fisherman. Had a lot of great times with OGF'ers and not! Had threads that went on for weeks or months and some that died quickly. Love this site and have learned ALOT from folks who knew more about a certain "technique or area" I wanted to learn/fish and will continue to keep giving to ones that ask. I get a lot of pm's about the Ohio River and Berlin lake. I try to help out whenever I can!! I understand your initial thread, but trust me, you're worrying about things "you cannot change". Don't let it bother you and help when you can.


----------



## woodya (Oct 2, 2013)

Well...here's my 2nd post. 
I learned long ago that we've got two ears and one mouth. Therefore, you should listen twice as much as you speak.
That's my story and...you know the rest.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

woodya said:


> Well...here's my 2nd post.
> I learned long ago that we've got two ears and one mouth. Therefore, you should listen twice as much as you speak.
> That's my story and...you know the rest.


True - but the dangerous thing around here is, you have ten fingers, so what you type can be 5:1 to what you hear.


----------



## woodya (Oct 2, 2013)

FOSR,
Indeed! I thought of that! lol


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, there's one many OF US hadn't thought of! I like it and it makes sense to me............................


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

i'm snoozing....


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I read allot, but only post in a few areas... 

Tackle Talk is my favorite area!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

We could always have a whole site full of "Texas Perch" that posted a lot but never anything worth reading :Banane40: Hahahaha!



Long live the king of made up !!!


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

ODNR3723 said:


> Ballast sums it up for me. I got tired of seeing the same people blasting people for no reason. The keyboard warriors drove me from posting and even visiting OGF.


I'm agree with Ballast and ODNR on this. Tired of blasting people and the useless posts. Enough with the wannabe keyboard cowboys. 

When I have something to contribute to a post I will respond. But now a days I read a sentenced or two and get bored and leave the thread. 

Kinda like this one.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lets all go over to the steelhead forum and bring up names of unstocked hotspots ! 


You first.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ezbite, you crack me up


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I will always give my location, and a picture of the GPS if possible.

Nobody onws the water.

In my view the best fishing report will always include location.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Talonman said:


> I will always give my location, and a picture of the GPS if possible.
> 
> Nobody onws the water.
> 
> In my view the best fishing report will always include location.


I agree. I will gladly give water name. I dont care who fishes it. I enjoy helping others do what I enjoy. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I can vouch for ldrjay...helped me get my first steelhead ever this year...great guy 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

when I post I try to give as much information as I can. if I miss something anybody can pm me and if its something I can help with I will give an answer including numbers. lake erie is a big lake and has room for all of us. odds are that only a few guys will really be looking to move from where there already catching fish to a new spot.

I always try to help where I can. but you have to remember I am like a lot of guys on here, I still have a lot to learn.

and im another one that don't like slamming and bashing other members of ogf. ogf has really helped me with good information and numbers.
sherman


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

When I first found this site several years ago, I was impressed. And my first impression hasn't changed. This site is chocked full of quality anglers that frequent this site. And I am thankful for the moderators and those who make this site available.

Whether an Ohio angler is lurking or not has never even crossed my mind. I guess if they've got something to add or ask, they would do it. No problem.

And as far as negative comments made on posts. Who cares? It happens. We've all experienced negativity in our lives whether it be: on this site, in the workplace, or at home. It's just a part of living life.

Hello Lurkers!!!!


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Zzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzz lol


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

KaGee, Thank You for deleting part of my post! I thought about it and re-read it three times. There wasn't nothing wrong with it. I didn't call anyone names, just was sticking up for some of my older friends!

PM me KaGee with your #! I'd like to talk to you.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

JignPig Guide said:


> When I first found this site several years ago, I was impressed. And my first impression hasn't changed. This site is chocked full of quality anglers that frequent this site. And I am thankful for the moderators and those who make this site available.
> 
> Whether an Ohio angler is lurking or not has never even crossed my mind. I guess if they've got something to add or ask, they would do it. No problem.
> 
> ...



Could not have said it better.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

billorp said:


> maybe while at work you should be concentrating on work and not on your post/view ratio. Not the response you were looking for, but at least I didn't just view your thread and move on.


 Well I guess since I read this thread I have to post a reply, so here it is.

I agree with the above quote. And just because a person reads a post doesn't mean they have something to contribute. Too much of that gets done the way it is. Some just post and reply to see their numbers accumulate. Even the lurkers see the advertising.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

multi species angler said:


> Well I guess since I read this thread I have to post a reply, so here it is.
> 
> I agree with the above quote. And just because a person reads a post doesn't mean they have something to contribute. Too much of that gets done the way it is. Some just post and reply to see their numbers accumulate. Even the lurkers see the advertising.


clearly comprehension,simple math, or observation of the obvious isn't some ppl strong points thankfully this sites here to spoon feed the general public. There's a lot of diversity on ogf:
1)lurkers-add nothing 
2)noobs- not alot to say
3)social butterfly-alot to say(nothing relevant)
4)expert-post facts n reports 
5)bashers-look for controversy


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ballast, its a public forum.... You forgot #6, posters who intimidate #s 1,2&3!!! I lobbed it up there for you KaGee.....:Banane12:


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm probably to blame for a really good amount of these views  I read every single post maybe multiple times but half the time I hardly even know where some of these body's of water are! I just enjoy learning as much I can about the body's in this state so when the chance comes for me to fish a new lake I no what I'm dealing with. This summer I am planning on expanding the lakes I fish and i will post reports from these lakes!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Nimi, In my opinion, you're what this site is all about plus some excellent advice givers!!! Good luck and be safe this year.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ballast said:


> clearly comprehension,simple math, or observation of the obvious isn't some ppl strong points thankfully this sites here to spoon feed the general public. There's a lot of diversity on ogf:
> 1)lurkers-add nothing
> 2)noobs- not alot to say
> 3)social butterfly-alot to say(nothing relevant)
> ...


very well said.
sherman


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

hang_loose said:


> Nimi, In my opinion, you're what this site is all about plus some excellent advice givers!!! Good luck and be safe this year.


Thanks and you too !


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I would guess that Lurkers contribute by visiting the site, reading many posts, adding nothing more than additional hits on OGF. I imagine OFG needs a hit count or their sponsors and our free service would be gone.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I wasn't I going to post on this thread because I have nothing relevant to to add.

But then I felt guilty because, after all, who wants to be called a "lurker?"


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I expected to hear crickets.... But it's still alive (thispost). The slightly rude n arrogant guy answered my question with spiders n bots long ago. If you are a Ohio game fishermen u have every right to view,post,read,argue, or criticize. I'm going back to playing GOLF!! LOL......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> hi tom im Sherman and would love to meet you in person. love your posts!
> sherman


maybe we can get together on erie this summer. ive got a buddy thats a charter captn and will be stationed in marblehead for the next 4 years. get ahold of me thru pm's when the ice melts and we'll figure something out.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> #7.....whiners


You said it streamstalker!!! Now I think I hear foot STOMPS coming down the OGF hallway.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hang_loose said:


> You said it streamstalker!!! Now I think I hear foot STOMPS coming down the OGF hallway.


hahahah thats funny


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ezbite said:


> maybe we can get together on erie this summer. *ive got a buddy thats a charter captn *and will be stationed in marblehead for the next 4 years. get ahold of me thru pm's when the ice melts and we'll figure something out.


Is this that leperous, follicle-challenged dog whose name shall remain un-named??  He's OK I guess...  heheheheh


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm could be!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ballast said:


> I expected to hear crickets.... But it's still alive (thispost). The slightly rude n arrogant guy answered my question with spiders n bots long ago. If you are a Ohio game fishermen u have every right to view,post,read,argue, or criticize. I'm going back to playing GOLF!! LOL......


You're welcome. Another good reason to become a contributing member. On a site this large no matter what you post or how you present yourself you can always attract a following who thinks you're the greatest.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

viper1 said:


> Well many just don't post because of personal attacks and criticism. Its got where posting isnt good enough even posting pics. Some one cuts on them or wants a tape measure to prove it. I find it surprising how some react to day. No sense trying to help if you get that. I still post some but lean towards private message for a lot these days.


In the SW forum, I've never been questioned on fish size and neither has anyone else that doesn't very obviously lie about it. This happens a lot in our forum with 20" smallies. This isn't Erie, 20 inchers are very few and far between down our way. When someone holds up an obvious 17-18" smallie claiming 20", I will definitely call them out. I'm not a ballbuster by any means, but if you are obviously lying and everyone knows it then I would say to put the blame on the guy that is lying, not the hero/patriot calling him out


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

[/COLOR]


GarrettMyers said:


> In the SW forum, I've never been questioned on fish size and neither has anyone else that doesn't very obviously lie about it. This happens a lot in our forum with 20" smallies. This isn't Erie, 20 inchers are very few and far between down our way. When someone holds up an obvious 17-18" smallie claiming 20", I will definitely call them out. I'm not a ballbuster by any means, but if you are obviously lying and everyone knows it then I would say to put the blame on the guy that is lying, not the hero/patriot calling him out




l have a very different opinion of what a hero/patriot is..


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> wants a tape measure to prove it


My fortune is made: I'll patent the miniature tape measure.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

FOSR said:


> My fortune is made: I'll patent the miniature tape measure.


Make sure that the design automatically compensates for the size of the picture. 

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

ezbite said:


> l have a very different opinion of what a hero/patriot is..


It was a joke.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i must be "super lurker" - this is my 173rd post in over 10 years - clear back when it was gofishohio.com yet i read the posts almost everyday - 

all thumbs


----------

